# Ankona Demo Day - Tampa Bay



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

ANKONA DEMO DAY!!! Coming to the Ruskin/Apollo Beach (Tampa Bay) area. June 16, 2018. Location is at the beach just south of the Sunset Grill beach at Little Harbors in Ruskin, FL. Your best bet to launch from, if you are wating to bring your skiff over, would be to launch at E.G. Simmons Park. It has great ramps, parking and facilities. From there, it's just a short run south to Little Harbors.

Projected demo skiff line up:
Multiple Tavernier 17's
Heron 18
Advent 17
Hopefully a Cayenne and Heron 16 TE
Plus any other skiffs brought out by Ankona owners.

If you ever wanted to wet test some skiffs or if you're an owner and want to come hang out, you're not going to want to miss this day! Skiffs will start being at the beach at 9 am until.....sunset!

#ankonaboats #saltmarshskiffs #tavernierskiffcompany #ankonasalesrepresentative #tampabay #apollobeach #skinnyskiff #heron18 #tavernier17 #heron16 #cayenne #nativesuv17 #shadowcast16 #shadowcast18 #saltmarsh1656 #saltmarsh1444 #copperhead #ankonaadvent #shadowcastcharters


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Man, I wish I could come. I have a wedding that day.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hope to make it, sounds like a great opportunity. As I have never been to something similar before, will there be time slots to sign up for wet tests, or is it just a first come first serve type of thing?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

First come first serve. We'll be there all day and the responses from social media says there will be plenty of skiffs to check out.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Shadowcast said:


> Advent 17


 Hold up, what is this?? The Heron Micro??


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Pierson said:


> Hold up, what is this?? The Heron Micro??


I was waiting for someone to see that. Lol. Yes the Ankona Advent. We should have a finished one to wet test.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Of course I will be out of town that weekend.....


----------



## Bigred22 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hoping someone shows up with a newer 1656 center console. It will be cool to see the other models too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

My dad lives on the south shore, I'll probably send him over.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a Google Earth image of the location. Time and location has been updated in the original post.


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

We would love to have Ankona at this event!!

Panhandle Microskiff Rally
When: Sat. May 12, 2018
Where: Thomas Pilcher Park at the Hwy. 331 bridge. 21987 US-331, Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459
Time: 7:00am
Details: We will start off meeting up at Thomas Pilcher park. These are new boat ramps at the Hwy 331 bridge in Santa Rosa Beach Fl. They offer 4 ramps with plenty of Parking. Bay Baits Bait and Tackle is right there at the foot of the bridge to accommodate any of your fishing needs(including live bait, if you are one of those guys). We will start the day with a few hours of fishing in the beautiful Choctawhatchee Bay.
At noon we will be meeting up at The Bay Café for lunch and drinks. The restaurant is located at the foot of the 331 bridge and is right on the water. It offers plenty of dock space and a Sandy beach to park your skiff.The Bay Café has great food and a full bar with and assortment of beers. 

I hope we can get a lot of people to attend and make this a regular event to expand on offering different locations every time. If possible shoot me a PM to let me know if you plan on attending or if you have any questions. 

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Make sure there are plenty of pics for those of us that cant make it!!

Lou


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I married my first wife on that pier. If I bought the Ankona, it would be by far the best decision I ever made at that location.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

Any specs on the Advent 17?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Boca Chica Beach said:


> Any specs on the Advent 17?


16'10" length
68" beam
5-7" draft
30-40 hp max


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> 16'10" length
> 68" beam
> 5-7" draft
> 30-40 hp max


Perfect! Love the specs. Can you divulge what the hull design is going to be like? Maybe a comparison to a current model? Longer Copperhead? Longer Heron 16'? Or totally different hull design?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Boca Chica Beach said:


> Perfect! Love the specs. Can you divulge what the hull design is going to be like? Maybe a comparison to a current model? Longer Copperhead? Longer Heron 16'? Or totally different hull design?


Think of the Heron 18....only smaller with a different hatch configuration.


----------



## Boca Chica Beach (Aug 21, 2017)

Shadowcast said:


> Think of the Heron 18....only smaller with a different hatch configuration.


Noice!!! Too bad I'm all the way in Texas, or else I'd definitely bee at that demo day.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I think the Advent is gonna be a game changer. I cant wait to hear more about it!

Lou


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m comparing the am 1656 and the native 17. Is there any confirmation on them being there?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

TysonC said:


> I’m comparing the am 1656 and the native 17. Is there any confirmation on them being there?


If you have questions about those two, I've ran them extensively and can answer any questions you may have. As far as those being at the Demo Day, it will be reliant on someone bringing their personal skiff there. I'd hit up the Ankona Owners Group on Facebook to see if anyone is planning on it. I'd bet both models will end up there, however.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

TysonC said:


> I’m comparing the am 1656 and the native 17. Is there any confirmation on them being there?


I will be there with my native 14 if that will help you make any sort of decision.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

where are there published specs on the Tavernier ?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

blackmagic1 said:


> where are there published specs on the Tavernier ?


Yes. Text me your email and I can send you a pricing sheet. 863.860.7250


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Lagoonnewb said:


> I will be there with my native 14 if that will help you make any sort of decision.


It will likely help. I think we’re more interested in the 17 but regardless, seeing it in person is better than web pics. I appreciate it.


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

Did I hear a Heron 16 TE was rumored or for sure to be on site? 
Thx


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Poomay said:


> Did I hear a Heron 16 TE was rumored or for sure to be on site?
> Thx


It is an excellent chance that @paint it black will have his Heron 16 TE there.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I wish I could be there but I can't. But I will be at the meet up in South Walton county on the Choctawhatchee Bay at the 331 bridge on Saturday May 12th. And I will have an Ankona Native SUV 17 if anyone who is trying to see it. We are also showing the 2018 Fly Fishing Film Tour on Friday night in Destin. You can get tickets at www.flyfilmtour.com


----------



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

Padre, I wish I could make the drive for both the boat and the movie but I’ve got a wife that’s about to pop with our second boy. Really wish that event was closer.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

I am planning to drive from Rockport, Texas to attend this event. After testing a few, will probably drive to Fort Pierce to place an order. 

Especially looking at the Heron 16 though the Advent sounds interesting.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

anzuelo said:


> I am planning to drive from Rockport, Texas to attend this event. After testing a few, will probably drive to Fort Pierce to place an order.
> 
> Especially looking at the Heron 16 though the Advent sounds interesting.


 We can get you an order put in that day.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Being totally unfamiliar with the area, is there an address that I can plug into my nav system in the truck.

Thanks.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

anzuelo said:


> Being totally unfamiliar with the area, is there an address that I can plug into my nav system in the truck.
> 
> Thanks.


602 Bahia Del Sol Dr, Ruskin, FL 33570


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Amazing Boats without any Sophomoric _*KOOLAID !!!*_


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> I married my first wife on that pier. If I bought the Ankona, it would be by far the best decision I ever made at that location.


My 1st date with my beautiful wife was there. Took my 1st pic of her on that pier! Of course, I lived on the water straight across the mouth of the Little Manatee River on the south side. Boat lift, dock and boat ramp. Loved it there, cept for the no-see-ums. Come home from work, catch a red, trout or snook from the dock, fillet it on the cleaning station and right to the cast iron pan on the gas stove. Ah... the good life. Since my 1st date on that pier, I knew I would get moved away from there to better school zones, work area, etc. Luckly, it was only 20mins south, but inland a few miles.  I still live in a fishy world tho and got my bride! So life is not so bad!


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks Shadowcast. Look forward to being there.


----------



## JBonorden (Jun 27, 2015)

anzuelo said:


> I am planning to drive from Rockport, Texas to attend this event. After testing a few, will probably drive to Fort Pierce to place an order.
> 
> Especially looking at the Heron 16 though the Advent sounds interesting.


I'm in Aransas Pass and would like to see an"in person" look at what you get. Would also like to hear your impressions on the other hulls. Thanks.


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

What time in the morning will the demos start?


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I would say around 9:00.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Poomay said:


> Did I hear a Heron 16 TE was rumored or for sure to be on site?
> Thx


I'll be there!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

See everyone on Saturday!


----------



## anzuelo (Feb 28, 2017)

Leaving tomorrow. Will get to Tampa area on Friday, demos on Saturday and head back to Rockport on Sunday. Good chance I will put in an order on Saturday for a skiff. 

Wife and I like a more leisurely pace and checking out some good eateries along the way. May have to stop at one of the great seafood spots between Dauphin Island and Mobile.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

anzuelo said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Will get to Tampa area on Friday, demos on Saturday and head back to Rockport on Sunday. Good chance I will put in an order on Saturday for a skiff.
> 
> Wife and I like a more leisurely pace and checking out some good eateries along the way. May have to stop at one of the great seafood spots between Dauphin Island and Mobile.


Safe travels!


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

anzuelo said:


> Leaving tomorrow. Will get to Tampa area on Friday, demos on Saturday and head back to Rockport on Sunday. Good chance I will put in an order on Saturday for a skiff.
> 
> Wife and I like a more leisurely pace and checking out some good eateries along the way. May have to stop at one of the great seafood spots between Dauphin Island and Mobile.


Jackson's bistro, bar and sushi is a great place to eat in downtown, really great food and sushi is super fresh, overlooks the water as well so your wife should enjoy the view.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)




----------

